# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  كلـمـــات

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

هي كلمات منقولة من هنا وهناك، ارجو لكم الفائدة:



*
*شيئان يؤذيان الإنسان:*
*الانشغال بالماضي*
*والانشغال بالأخرين*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*العافية إذا دامت جهلت*
*وإذا فقدت عرفت*
*فاشكروا الله دائما*
*{لئن شكرتم لأزيدنكم}*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*تصغر العقول:*
*عندما تنشغل بعقول الاخرين*
*وتكبر العقول:*
*عندما تركز على ذاتها*
*





*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

أول خطوة لرقي أخلاقك
أن تتعلم كيفية غض البصر عن عيوب الاخرين.



يبدع الانسان في انتقاد الاخرين
ولكنه أعمى عن سلبياته



القوة هي
مواجهة الألم وليست التهرب منه






*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

عافية، طعام، عائلة، دفء،
 نعم نحتاج أن نحمد الله دائما، 
فغيرك يراها أحلام فقط.




القوة ليست دائما فيما نقول ونفعل!
أحيانا تكون فيما نصمت عنه، فيما نتركه بإرادتنا،
وفيما نتجاهله.



من أسرار السعادة:
أن يتذكر الإنسان ما لديه من نعم
قبل أن يتذكر ما لديه من هموم
الحمدلله دائما وأبدا



إن كان لديك عائلة تحبك،
وبعض الأصدقاء الطيبين،
وطعام على المائدة، وسقف فوق رأسك،
 فأنت أغنى مما تتصور. 




الحزن لا يغير شيئا ولا يحل أمرا،
فقط يفسد حياتك ويجعلك واقفا في نفس المكان لا تتغير،
حاربه بحسن الظن بالله تعالى.




ثلاث صفات للمتفائلين:
يبحثون عن الجانب المضيء، لكل موقف.
يسعون لتعلم الدروس القيمة من كل مشكلة.
يبحثون عن الحلول بدلا من لوم الآخرين.






*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

نفع الله بك ، وبارك فيك .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

قال ابن كثير رحمه الله عن الاستغفار(2/554):*
ومن اتصف بهذه الصفة
يسر الله عليه رزقه
وسهل عليه أمره
وحفظ شأنه.




من لايرى في يومه ما يستحق الإبتسامة
 فليغلق عينه عشر دقائق
 ليعلم أن رؤية النور وحدها تستحق الإبتسامة.



لاتكتب حزنك فلن يشعر به غيرك،
صنه عن طرقات الناس وأعين المارة
وتذوق: {إنما أشكو بثي وحزني إلى الله}.






*

----------


## أم يعقوب

باركَ اللهُ فيكِ ونفعَ أختي الفاضلةَ،وجزاكِ خيرَ الجزاءَ.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*


‏"حين ننتهي من قراءة كتاب جيد ... 
نكون كمن ودع صديقاً جيداً" -- عبد الكريم بكار*



*‏*
*‏﴿ فاسألوهن من وراء حجاب ﴾*
*‏أعظم نساء العالم قدَّمن أجمل خدمة للبشرية من وراء الحجاب .*
*‏د.بلقاسم*





*‏اجعل لك أثرًا صالحًا .. فالكلُّ راحل*
*‏ولا تُزاحم الناس على ما هو زائل* 
*‏واغتنم حياتك في ما يُعمر لك ..في الجنّـة أفضل المــــــــنازل







*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> قال ابن كثير رحمه الله عن الاستغفار(2/554):*
> ومن اتصف بهذه الصفة
> يسر الله عليه رزقه
> وسهل عليه أمره
> وحفظ شأنه.
> *


نستغفر الله العظيم ونتوب إليه .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*قال ﷺ لرجل يجد وجعا في جسده:*
*‏ضع يدك على الذي تألم من جسدك وقل:*
*‏"باسم الله ثلاثا*
*‏وقل سبع مرات:*
*‏"أعوذ بالله وقدرته من شر ما أجد وأحاذر".*
*رواه مسلم*



*لا تطمح أن تكون أفضل من الأخرين 
أطمح أن تكون أفضل من نفسك سابقاً،
فالعقول تصغر عندما تنشغل بالأخرين،
وتكبر عندما تنشغل بذاتها.*
*‏-ويليام شكسبير‬⁩-*


*‏سُئلت أُم ؛ من تحبين من أولادك ..؟*
*‏فـ قالت ؛ مريضهم حتى يشفى 
وغائبهم حتى يعود 
وصغيرهم حتى يكبر ،، 
وجميعهم حتى أموت ..!*
*‏اللهم إحفظ غاليتي ..


*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*‏ارتق بمستوى حديثك لا بمستوى صوتك ،
 إنه المطر الذي ينمي الأزهار وليس الرعد !*


*قال إبراهيم بن أدهم رحمه الله :*
*أشد الجهاد جهاد الهوى، 
من منع نفسه هواها فقد استراح من الدنيا وبلائها،
 وكان محفوظا ومعافى من أذاها.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*‏لا تحبس حديثاً جميلاً في صدرك ،* 
*لا تقفل على كلمة صالحة مهما بدت صغيرة وبسيطة،* 
*لن تتخيل كيف تضيء وتؤثر كلماتك في أحدهم،* 
*وترحل أنت وتظل هي معه.*


*‏عش لحظاتك بين الشكر والإستغفار،*
* فإن أنفاسنا لا تخلو من النعم،*
* و حياتنا لا تخلو من الذّنوب ،*
*مهما ابتعدت عن الله وضعفت،* 
*فإن بابه مفتوح من أجلك.




*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم



----------


## أم أروى المكية

> 


آمين ... رحم الله الشيخ رحمة واسعة .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*‏﴿ وَقُولُوا لِلنَّاسِ حُسْنًا ﴾* 
*‏رُب كلمة طيبة لا تُلقي لها بالاً.. أيقظت أملاً في نفس غيرك وأنت لاتدري ! لا تحقرن من المعروف شيئا.


*

*الذين ماتوا قبل دقيقة، ظنوا أن الموت شيئاً بعيداً!
*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

نفع الله بك أم علي ، نفعني الله وإياك بما علمنا  .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم آمين،، جزاكِ الله خيرا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الإسلام بك أو بدونك سينتصر 
أما أنت فبدون الإسلام ستضيع وتخسر.* 
*‏-أحمد ديدات-*



*‏ولو أصبحت الدنيا ركام أثق بأن يبعث الله من بين شقوقها ضياء 
ما خيب الله رجاء عبدٍ أحسن الظن به.*



*‏لا تُبالغ في تقديس أحدهم فتصدم,
 ولا تُبالغ في ذمّ آخر فتظلم,
 كُن مُعتدلا مُتزنا,
 عاملهم بمَا يُظهرون لك, 
ودِع السرائر لعالِم مافِي الضمَائر.



*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

.. إن الصحة والوقت والعقل كلُّ ذلك مال .. 
وكلُّ ذلك من أسباب السعادة لمن شاء أن يسعد 

.. وملاك الأمر كلِّه ورأسه الإيمان بالله ..
 الإيمان يُشبع الجائع ..
  ويُدفئ المقرور، ويُغني الفقير ..
 ويُسَلِّي المحزون، ويُقوِّي الضعيف
 ويجعل للإنسان من وحشته أنسًا، ومن خيبته نجاحا


 
 إنكم سعداء ولكن لا تدرون ..
 سعداء إن عرفتم قدر النعم التي تستمتعون بها 
سعداء إن عرفتم نفوسكم وانتفعتم بالمخزون من قواها...
 سعداء  إن طلبتم السعادة من أنفسكم لا مما حولكم
 سعداء إن كانت أفكاركم دائمًا مع  الله، فشكرتم كل نعمة
 وصبرتم على كل بَلِيَّة ..
 فكنتم رابحين في الحالين،  ناجحين في الحياتين...
.. منقول بتصرف ..

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

من بعض ما عندكم أختي الفاضلة أم علي ، لعلها تفيد .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك على إثراء الموضوع، وفي انتظار إن شاء الله مشاركة أخواتنا

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

النية الفاسدة تفسد العمل الصالح، والنية الصالحة لا تصلح العمل      الفاسد.

على المسلم أن يعلم: أن ما كان لله دام واتصل، وما كان لغيره انقطع      وانفصل.

الإخلاص دُرَّة قلوب المؤمنين.. وسلعة المتقين.. وتجارة الفائزين..      وغنيمة المُخبتين.. وطريق الصالحين.. وثمرة العارفين.. وخلاصة الربَّانيين..
  الإخلاص: هو إفراد الحق سبحانه بالقصد في الطاعة. وهو تصفية الفعل عن      ملاحظة المخلوقين. وهو التوقي من ملاحظة الخلق حتى عن نفسك
    الإخلاص :نسيان رؤية الخلق بدوام النظر إلى الخالق. ومن تزين للناس      بما ليس فيه سقط من عين الله.

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

حين يخسف الله القمر " نصلي "
حين يكسف الله الشمس " نصلي "
حين يجدب الله الأرض " نصلي "
إذن الصلاة تحل مشاكل كونية فكيف لا تحل مشاكل شخصية 
.. فالصلاة .. الصلاة ..

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*القلق .. مثل الكرسي الهزّاز سيجعلك تتحرّك دائماً ..*
*‏لكنّه لن يوصلك إلى أي مكان.




*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> *القلق .. مثل الكرسي الهزّاز سيجعلك تتحرّك دائماً ..*
> *‏لكنّه لن يوصلك إلى أي مكان.
> *


أضحك الله سنك أم علي .
معلومة حقيقية ولكن لمن يدركها .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

اذا رأيت الناس يعجبون بك، 
فاعلم أنهم يعجبون بجميل أظهره الله منك،
 ولا يعلمون عن قبيح ستره الله عليك، 
فاشكر الله ولا تغترّ



*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*


هل تعلم أن أصعب عملية حسابية يمكن أن تقوم بها على الإطلاق
 هي حساب النعم التي وهبك الله إياها
الحمدلله دائما وأبدا



*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> *
> هل تعلم أن أصعب عملية حسابية يمكن أن تقوم بها على الإطلاق
>  هي حساب النعم التي وهبك الله إياها
> الحمدلله دائما وأبدا
> *


اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*كلمة منك قد تغير حياة بأكملها
وإحساس صادق سيزرع بسمة جميلة
أكرموا من حولكم بطيب الكلام وحسن الظن



*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

نحن لا نملك تغيير الماضي 
و لا رسم المستقبل .. 
فلماذا نقتل أنفسنا حسرة 
على شيئ لا نستطيع تغييره ؟ 
الحياه قصيرة وأهـدافها كثيرة 
فانظر إلى السحاب 
و لا تنظر إلى التراب .. .
إذا ضاقت بك الدروب 
فعليك بعلام الغيوب 
و قل الحمدلله على كل شيئ

*الفراق: 
ليَس السفِر 
ولا الزواج 
ولا الموت
سنجتمَع في الآخره 
الفراق هو: 
أن يكون أحدنا في الجنة 
والآخر في النار 
.. جعلني ربي وإياكمَ من سكان جنته ..*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

النجاح لا يعني أن تكون حياتك خالية من العثرات والأخطاء 
بل يعني أن ترتقي فوق أخطائك وتتعلم منها 
وتتخطى كل مرحلة ضاعت بها جهودك



*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
قال حكيم:
من لايملك لسانه يندم
ومن يكثر المراء يشتم
ومن يصاحب صاحب السوء لا يسلم
ومن يصاحب الصالح يغنم



*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

الكيِّس من فِيهِ ثلاث خِصَال:
من بادر بعمله، وسوّف      بأمله، واستعدَّ لأجله.
احْفَظُوا مِنِّي ثَلَاثًا :
إِيَّاكُمْ وَهَوًى      مُتَّبَعًا، وَقَرِينَ سُوءٍ، وَإِعْجَابَ الْمَرْءِ بِنَفْسِهِ.
أَخُوكَ مَنْ عَرَّفَكَ الْعُيُوبَ، وَصَدِيقُكُ مَنْ      حَذَّرَكَ الذُّنُوبَ.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*


{قالوا يا نوح قد جادلتنا فأكثرت جدالنا}

يصل الداعية لمرحلة من الإكثار والتكرار من أجلهم  
ليركبوا معا في السفينة
وينجو جميعا 




*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

‏عامل الناس بطبعك لا بطبعهم، 
مهما تعددت تصرفاتهم الجارحة،
 ولا تتخلَّ عن صفاتك الحسنة 
لمجرد أن الآخرين لا يستحقون تصرفك النبيل .





*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*‏اطلب مِن الله أن يعينك على أن تقول الأذكار، أن تقرأ حزبك، أن تقوم الليل.*
*‏درّب نفسك طوال الوقت على الاستعانة،
 استعملها في صغير أمورك وكبيرها



أ. أناهيد السميري*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

القلوب الصادقة والأدعية الصالحة هي العسكر الذي لا يغلب  	والجند الذي لا يخذل.
 مَنْ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ قَيْدَهُ كَانَ طَلاقُهُ  	مِنْهَا مَوْتَهُ.
 يسير الدنيا يشغل عن كثير الآخرة.
 اتَّخِذْ طَاعَةَ اللَّهِ تِجَارَةً، تَأْتِكَ  	بِالأَرْبَاحِ مِنْ غَيْرِ بِضَاعَةٍ.

----------


## أم أروى المكية

عنوان سعادة العبد إخلاصه للمعبود، وسعيه في نفع الخلق
الْخَيْرُ الَّذِي لا شَرَّ فِيهِ: الشُّكْرُ مَعَ      الْعَافِيَةِ، وَالصَّبْرُ عِنْدَ الْمُصِيبَةِ
 إن الليل والنهار يعملان فيك فاعمل فيهما

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*نظرة الناس لك مختلفة، فهناك:*
*-من يراك سيء..*
*-من يراك جيد..*
*-من يراك رائع..*
*-وآخر لا يراك أصلا..*
*لكن الله وحده هو من يراك على حقيقتك..
 فلا تتعب نفسك من أجل قناع الناس
واجعل عملك لله وحده.. 
عندها فقط سترتاح.*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

*من لم يستطع الوقوف بعرفة 
فليقف عند حدود الله الذي عرفه* 
*ومن لم يستطع المبيت بمزدلفة 
فليبت عزمه على طاعة الله ليقربه ويزلفه*
*ومن لم يقدر على نحر هديه بمنى 
 فليذبح هواه هنا ليبلغ به المنى * 
*ومن لم يستطع الوصول للبيت لأنه منه بعيد
 فليقصد رب البيت فإنه أقرب إليه من حبل الوريد*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*‏"السُفُن لا تغرق بسبب المياه المحيطة بها 
ولكن بسبب المياه التي تتسرب إليها.
لا تدع ما يحدث حولك يثقل كاهلك ويغرقك."



*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

هناك دائما ً 4 أشياء لا يمكن إصلاحها :
 
1) لا يمكنك استرجاع الحجر بعد إلقائه !

2) لا يمكنك استرجاع الكلمات بعد نطقها !

3) لا يمكن استرجاع الفرصة بعد ضياعها !

4) لا يمكن استرجاع الشباب أو الوقت بعد أن يمضى !

لذلك اعرف كيف تتصرف ولا تُضيع الفرص من يديك

ولا تتسرع بإصدار القرارات والأحكام على الآخرين

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

‏*من أسباب المشاكل وقطع العلاقات وشحن النفوس هو :
 ( نقل الكلام ) ، 
فكونوا “صُمًا .. بكمًا .. عميًا “ عن الشر ،
 فهكذا تحسنون ..



*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

إن السعادة لا تتحقق في غياب المشاكل من حياتنا , ولكنها تتحقق في التغلب على هذه المشاكل .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

أحسنت، أحسن الله إليك

----------


## أم أروى المكية

* الظلمات خمس ولكل واحدة سراجها :
 فالذنوب ظلمة وسراجها التوبة
 والقبر ظلمة وسراجه الصلاة*
*والميزان ظلمة وسراجه لا إله الا الله
 والصراط ظلمة وسراجه اليقين بالله 
والآخرة ظلمة وسراجها العمل الصالح*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

أتظن الصالحين بلا ذنوب؟!
إنهم فقط استتروا ولم يجاهروا،،
واستغفروا ولم يصروا،،
واعترفوا ولم يبرروا،،
وأحسنوا بعدما أساؤوا..



*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

عجبـــــــاً عـلــى وردة ... وســـــــط بستــــان
تـتــباهى بجمـــالــــها ... وتطلـق العنــــــان
مـــــر عليــــــها بلبـــل ... قال لهــــا أنا عطـشان
فـأسقتــه مــن رحيقهــا ... وأعطـتـــــه الأمـــــان
ولمـــــا إرتوى قطفهـــــا ... ورماها وقام بالطيران
فـرآه صـيـــاد ماهر ... وضبــط عليه النشـــان
فوقع البلبــل بجوار ... الوردة في البستــــــان
وهكــذا هو حـال الدنيـا ...كـمـــــــــا تدين تـــدان

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> وهكــذا هو حـال الدنيـا ...كـمـــــــــا تدين تـــدان


نعم أخيتي تلك حقيقة لو يعيها الناس لعاشوا بسلام وأمان .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*


‏من لطف الله بعبده :
 أن يبتليه ببعض المصائب؛
 فيوفقه للقيام بوظيفة الصبر فيها؛
 فينيله درجات عالية لا يدركها بعمله.*
*‏‏*
*الشيخ ابن السعدي رحمه الله



*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> *
> ‏من لطف الله بعبده :
>  أن يبتليه ببعض المصائب؛
>  فيوفقه للقيام بوظيفة الصبر فيها؛
>  فينيله درجات عالية لا يدركها بعمله.*
> *الشيخ ابن السعدي رحمه الله
> *


نسأل الله أن يزقنا الصبر .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

ثَلاَثٌ مَنْ كُنَّ فِيْهِ أَصَابَ البِر
 السَّخَاءُ ،  	وَالصَّبْرُ عَلَى الأَذَى ، وَطِيْبُ الكَلاَمِ

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

من لزم الحمد : تتابعت عليه الخيرات 
ومن لزم الإستغفار : فتحت له المغاليق 
ومن لزم الصلاة علي الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم : وجد ما تمني وكفي هم الدنيا والأخرة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*‏بين صيف مغادر وشتاء آت،
 ‏وبين عام مغادر وعام شارف ‏على المجيء.. 
‏يغيرالله من حال الى حال ‏
ف يآرب بشرنآ بمآ يسرنآ ‏وأدفع عنآ مآيضرنآ 


*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*‏
لاتحزن على مافات ،
 واستبشر بما هو آت .. 
عطاء الله رحمة ، 
ومنعه حكمة، 
فكن مع الله يكن معك في كل شيء ،
 و يحفظك أينما وكيفما كنت


*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*‏لا تطمح أن تكون أفضل من الأخرين*
*‏*
*‏ أطمح أن تكون أفضل من نفسك سابقاً*
*‏*
*‏فالعقول تصغر عندما تنشغل بالأخرين*
*‏*
*‏وتكبر عندما تنشغل بذاتها.




*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

.
 جالس العلماء بعقلك ، و جالس الامراء بعلمك .
 وجالس الاصدقاء بأدبك، وجالس أهل بيتك بعطفك . وجالس السفهاء بحلمك، وكن جليس ربك بذكرك .
 وكن جليس نفسك بنصحك .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

{وأدخلناه في (رحمتنا) إنه من (الصالحين)}
إذا شعرت بالمعاناة والألم ..
وعظمت حاجتك لرحمة ربك..
فاجتهد في عمل صالح ...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم ادخلنا برحمتك في عبادك الصالحين

----------


## أم أروى المكية



----------


## أم أروى المكية

الدنيا لا تستحق المنافسة ...
إذا نافسك الناس على الدنيا فاتركها لهم ...
وإن نافسك الناس على الآخرة فكن أنت أسبقهم ...
فإن الله يعطي الدنيا لمن يحب ومن لا يحب ...
ولا يعطي الآخرة إلا لمن يحب ...
اللهم ارزقنا حبك وحب من يحبك وحب كل عمل يقربنا إلى حبك ...

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> اللهم ادخلنا برحمتك في عبادك الصالحين


آمين ... بارك الله فيك أخيتي .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

قيل لأحد الحكماء ما هي السعادة ؟
قال : عافية في الدنيا وعفو في الآ خرة !!
أسأل الله لي ولكم العفو والعافية في الدنيا والآخرة ...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم آمين

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

إذا لم يكن أول قراراتك هو التخطيط للإستيقاط

لصلاة الفجر

فلا قيمة للتخطيط لباقي يومك لأنك خسرت أولى الخطوات
*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

كن كالنخلة عالية الهمة .. 
بعيدة الأذى ..
إذا رميت بالحجارة ألقت رطبها ...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

‏


الليل الذي ينقضي و نضيعه بين البرامج والمحادثات


‏غيرنا يقضيه بين قرآن يتلى وركعات
‏ㅤ‏ㅤ
‏ㅤ
‏ㅤ
‏

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
كتب رجلٌ من إخوان أبي عبدالله أحمد بن حنبل*
*    إليه أيام المحنة :*

*    هذي الخطوبُ ستنتهي يا أحمدُ*
*    فإذا جزعت من الخطوب فمن لها*

*    الصبر يقطع ما ترى فاصبر لها*
*    فعسى بها أن تنجلي ولعلها .*

*فأجابه أحمد :*

*    صبّرتني ووعظتني فأنا لها*
*    فستنجلي،بل لا أقولُ لعلَّها*

*    ويحلّها من كان يملكُ عقدَها*
*    ثقةً به  إذ كان يملكُ حلّها*


*    المصدر :*
*    (الآداب الشرعية لابن مفلح)*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

قد مات قوم وما ماتت مكارمهم 
وعاش قوم وهم في الناس أموات

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

قال شاعرٌ يُداعب صديقًا له أصلع الرأس :

 لصديقنا في رأسهِ صحراءُ ** جفت فلا عشبٌ بها أو ماءُ !
 وكأنها الميدانُ من بعدِ الوغى ** فنيَ الجميعُ فما بها أحياءُ !
 في الليلِ لا يحتاجُ قنديلًا فمن ** إشراقها تتبددُ الظلماءُ !!

----------


## أم أروى المكية

كن في حياة الآخرين ..
كحبات السكر ..
حتى وإن اختفت ..
.. تركت طعما حلوا ..

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

.. حين تنادي يارب ..
أبشر لن تخيب ..
      إما ملبى لك النداء ..   
      أو مدفوع عنك البلاء .. 
      أو أجر مكتوب في الخفاء ..

----------


## أم أروى المكية

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله 
الناس منذ خلقوا 
لم يزالوا مسافرين 
وليس لهم حط عن رحالهم
إلا في الجنة أو النار

اللهم اجعلنا ممن يحط رحاله في الجنة

----------


## أم أروى المكية

لاتنظر إلى الخلف ففيه ماض يزعجك 
ولا تنظر إلى الأمام ففيه مستقبل يقلقلك 
ولكن انظر إلى الأعلى فهناك رب يسعدك

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> قال ابن القيم رحمه الله 
> الناس منذ خلقوا 
> لم يزالوا مسافرين 
> وليس لهم حط عن رحالهم
> إلا في الجنة أو النار
> 
> اللهم اجعلنا ممن يحط رحاله في الجنة


آمين

----------


## أمة الحليم

"إنك لأنت الحليم الرشيد"
يخدعونك بالمديح
ويهدمون دينك
لا تثق بهم!

-عبد الله بلقاسم-

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

‏
‏" أتم الناس عقلاً من عامل نفسه بالتدقيق، 
وعامل الناس بالتغافل؛ 
وجعل غايته الرحيل من الدنيا خفيف القلب،
 طيّب الذكر،
 عطر السيرة والسريرة "

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

على حسب قدر السلعة يكون مكيال وزنها!
الحديد .. بالطن
الفاكهة .. بالكيلو
الذهب .. بالجرام
الألماس .. بالقيراط
أعمال الآخرة ....... بالذرة
 " فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شرا يره "
" ألا إن سلعة الله غالية .. إلا إن سلعة الله الجنة "
" وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون "

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

اللسان ليس له عظام .
 فعجبــــآ !! كيف يكسر بعض القلوب ..
 وعجبــــآ !! كيف يجبر بعض القلوب ..
 وعجبــــآ !! كيف ينير الله به الدروب ..
 فبلسانك ترتقي وبلسانك تزف للجنة
 وبلسانك تحترم وبلسانك ترتفع عندالله بحسن خلقك
 وبلسانك تكون محبوبا لدى الناس
 وبلسانك تنجرح وتجرح غيرك
 فاجعل من لسانك بلسما وروحاً حسنه .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

... من العجيب ... 
أن تكون مستعدا لطاعة الطبيب ..
 إذا منعك من الطيبات !! 
ولا تكن مستعدا لطاعة الله .. 
 إذا منعك من الخبائث !!

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

أبلج الصبح وغنى
                              قلت للقلب تمنى
قال لست اليوم أرجوا 
                                  غير عفوٍ ثم جنة


اللهم ارزقنا الجنة ووالدينا وإخواننا وأخواتنا وذرياتنا ومن أحببناهم فيك ومن أحبونا فيك ...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم آمين

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
إنْ لم تكُنْ (صَدراً) بأوَّلِ جُملةٍ
**أو (فاعلاً) للمجدِ في إسْهاب
**إيَّاكَ أن تبقى (ضمِيراً غائِباً)
**أو (لا محَلَّ لهُ منَ الإعْراب)



*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

ورزقك ليـــس ينقصه التأني ..... وليس يزيد في الرزق العناء
 ولا حزن يــدوم ولا ســرور ..... ولا بؤس عليك ولا رخــــاء
 إذا ما كنــــت ذا قـلب قنـوع ..... فأنت ومالك الدنيا ســــــــواء

----------


## أمة الحليم

‏الحرمان هو أن يُعطيك الله قدرة على شيء ثم يحرمك من استخدامها، وأسهل عضو على الإنسان تحريكه لسانه، وأظهر حرمان الطاعة هو بترك ذكر الله .

..
‏من شكر النعمة عدم رمي قليلها، وحفظ قليل النعمة يُعين على شكر كثيرها، رأت أم المؤمنين ميمونة حبة رمان في الأرض فقالت (إن الله لا يحب الفساد).

..

‏لا يسقي القلوب بالسعادة والطمأنينة كالقرآن، ولا يعمر النفس بالخشوع كالسجود لله، ومن حُرم اللسان الذاكر والجبين الساجد سار خلف سعادة وهمية

..

‏النيّة الصالحة تؤثر على صاحبها، إن عمل صالحاً بارك الله له في عمله، وإن أخطأ جعل الله عاقبة خطئه رحمة عليه، فالله لا يُخيّب من صدق معه . ‏

..

طاعة الإنسان يجب أن لا تغفله عن سيئاته، فمن كيد إبليس أن يكثر عرض حسناته عليه ليغتر وينسيه سيئاته ليأمن، ويتفاجأ في الآخرة بميزان غير ميزانه.


من تغريدات الشيخ الطريفي 
جزاه الله خيرا وفرج عنه.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

الكلام السيء يؤذي...
ولو ألبسته وشاح المزاح...
والكلمة الطيبة تسلي وتسر ولو كانت مجاملة...
حاول أن تجعل على لسانك حارسا من نفسك ينتخب ألفاظك...

----------


## حكمة

حلمك على الأحمق قوة .. 
وصمتك عن الجاهل حكمة 
وأحيانا لست ملزم في مجادلة المخالف 
إنما تذكيرة بالحق أحق من مجادلة عقيمة 
فيكسبها بالتشنجات والمدلسات !!

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جهِلتْ عيونُ النّاسِ ما في داخـلـي........ فوجـدْتُ ربي بالفُـؤادِ بـصـيــراً
يا أيُّها الحُزن المُسافرُ فـي دمــــي ........ دعْني فقلبي لنْ يكُون أسيراً
ربي معي فمن ذا الذي أخشى إذنْ....... ما دامَ ربّي يُحسنُ التدبـيــرا
وهـوَ الــذي قـدْ قــالَ في قُــــرآنــه ...... " وكفى بربّك هاديــــاً ونَصيـراً "

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

كلما أحسنت نيتك أحسن الله حالك ...
وكلما تمنيت الخير لغيرك جاءك الخير من حيث لا تحتسب ...
اللهم أصلح القلوب .. واغفر الذنوب .. واستر العيوب .. 
واقبل توبة من يتوب .. إنك علام الغيوب ...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم آمــين

----------


## أم أروى المكية

مهما جمعت من الدنيا وحققت من الأمنيات ...
فعليك بأمنية يوسف عليه السلام ... 
... ( توفني مسلما وألحقني بالصالحين ) ...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

آآآآآآآميــــــ  ــــن

----------


## أمة الحليم

صُنِ النفس واحملها على ما يزينها  ..  تعش سالما والقول فيك جميل
ولا تُوليَّن  الناس إلا تجملا .. نبا بك دهر أو جفاك خليل 
وإن ضاق رزق اليوم فاصبر إلى غدٍ .. عسى نكبات الدهر عنك تزول 
ولا خير في ودِّ امرئٍ متلونٍ ..  إذا الريح مالت مال حيث تميل
جوادٌ إذا استغنيت عن أخذ ماله .. وعند احتمال الفقر عنك بخيل
وما أكثرُ الإخوانِ حين تعدُّهم .. ولكنَّهم في النائبات قليل

----------


## أمة الحليم

كن عن همومك معرضاً . . و كِل الأمورَ إلى القضاء 
أبشر بخيرٍ عاجل . . تنسى به ما قد مضى
فلرُبَّ أمرٍ مسخطٍ  . . لك في عواقبه رضا
و لربما اتسع المضيقُ . . و ربما ضاق الفضاء
الله يفعل ما يشاء . . فلا تكن معترضا
الله عودك الجميل . . فَقِس على ما قد مضى

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*


(والله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب)*
*
*
*‏فالرزق الدنيوي يحصل للمؤمن والكافر،
وأما رزق القلوب من العلم والإيمان ومحبة الله وخشيته ورجائه، 
ونحو ذلك فلا يعطيها إلا من يحب.*
*


*
*تفسير السعدي رحمه الله.*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

القرآن رئتك الثالثة !
حين تختنق من دخان الحياة 
فهو : ينفع ، ويشفع ، ويرفع 
لا تهجروه !!

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

ليس الرئة بل حياة القلوب بذكر الله تعالى وبتلاوة القرآن الكريم، بارك الله فيك أم رفيدة المسلمة.

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> ليس الرئة بل حياة القلوب بذكر الله تعالى وبتلاوة القرآن الكريم، بارك الله فيك أم رفيدة المسلمة.


وفيكِ بارك الله أم علي ، اللهم اجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلوبنا ، ونور أبصارنا ، وجلاء همومنا .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

ارحل بروحك للجواد بركعتين..
 واغسل فؤادك بالتقى في  دمعتين.
 أوقد لصدرك نوره في آيتين .
 وامسح ذنوبك خاشعاً في سجدتين.
 يامن عدا ثم اعتدى ثم اقترف...
  ثم انتهى ثم استحى ثم اعترف...
 أبشر بقول الله في آياته ..
 إن ينتهوا يغفر لهم ماقد سلف ..

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

" يتميز المؤمن وسط الزحام: 
إذا انشغل الناس بالفتن انشغل هو باصلاح نفسه". 



*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

أكثر الأذكار التي كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقولها كل يوم
 (التسبيح) و (الاستغفار) 
لأن التسبيح تعظيم لله، والاستغفار افتقار إليه،
وبهذا كمال التوكل على الله

الشيخ عبدالعزيز الطريفي

----------


## أم أروى المكية

وتضيقُ دُنيانا فنحسَبُ أنَّنا
سنموتُ يأساً أو نَموت نَحيبا

واذا بلُطفِ اللهِ يَهطُلُ فجأةً
يُربي منَ اليَبَسِ الفُتاتِ قلوبا

قل للذي مَلأ التشاؤمُ قلبَه
ومضى يُضيِّقُ حولنا الآفاقا

سرُّ السعادةِ حسنُ ظنك بالذي
خلق الحياةَ وقسَّم الأرزاقا

----------


## أم أروى المكية

من يتجاهل الإساءة ليس عاجزا عن ردها .. 
ولكنه عرف قدر المسيء فتجاهله ... 
وعرف قدر نفسه فارتقى بها ...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
قال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله:
"رحم الله عبدا، قال بالحق،
 واتبع الأثر، وتمسك بالسنة،
 واقتدى بالصالحين".  



*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

،، هذا حالنا بالدنيــا ،،
 ناس"تحت التراب"وتزورنا في المنام ....
 ناس فوق التراب لا ترد علينا السلام...
 قد تسكن قصرا وتضيق بك الحياة...
 وقد تسكن كهفا ويشرح الله صدرك...
 قد تكون أبيضا ويستحلك السواد...
 وقدتكون أسودا ويشع منك النور..
قد يكون لك إخوة وتعيش وحيدا...
 وقد تكون وحيداً وحولك إخوة ...
 قد ترى الأصدقاء يطعنون ظهرك...
 وقد ترى الأعداء ينقذون حياتك...
 قد ترى أغنياء ويرتشون ...
 وترى فقراء ويتصدقون ...
 لهذا_سميت_دنيا....
 إحسانك وتعاملك لا يُنسى
 فلا تندم على لحظات أسعدت بها احداً حتى وإن لم يكن يستحق .
 كن شيئا جميلاً بحياة من يعرفك ، وكفى أن لنا ربا يجازينا بالاحسان احساناً...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

" (اللهم إنا نسألك خير هذا اليوم فتحه ونصره - ونوره - وبركته وهداه)
كلمات تنشر التفاؤل وتغمر النفس بالبشر وتعلي الهمم.
أين طلاب الطاقات الإيجابية عنها!".

د.فوز عبداللطيف كردي

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

"قررت امرأة فرعون أن تتغير
وقرر ابن النبي نوح ألا يتغير
كانت هي تحت أكبر طاغية
وكان هو ابن أكبر داعية
لاتعتذر بالظروف فأنت من يقرر!".

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> "قررت امرأة فرعون أن تتغير
> وقرر ابن النبي نوح ألا يتغير
> كانت هي تحت أكبر طاغية
> وكان هو ابن أكبر داعية
> لاتعتذر بالظروف فأنت من يقرر!".


أحسنتِ وأصبتِ بارك الله فيكِ .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*عن ابن عباس -رضي الله عنهما-* *قال :
** 
يكره أن يقوم الرجل إلى الصلاة وهو كسلان،
 ولكن يقوم إليها طلق الوجه،عظيم الرغبة، شديد الفرح،
 فإنه يناجي الله، وإن الله أمامه يغفر له ويجيبه إذا دعاه، 
ثم يتلو ابن عباس هذه الآية: {وإذا قاموا إلى الصلاة قاموا كسالى}. 

**تفسير ابن كثير(1/693)
*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

قبل شهرين ودعنا 
(أياما معدودات) 
والأن نستقبل 
(أياما معلومات)
فمن قصر فيما فات
فليحسن في العشر القادمات 
(عشر ذي الحجة )

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*‏*
*"‏إن العمر لا يعود*
*‏والموسم لا يدوم*
*‏وتزوَّدوا فإن خير الزاد التقوى .*
*‏ٓ*
*‏الله أكبر، الله أكبر، لا إله إلا الله*
*‏الله أكبر، الله أكبر، ولله الحمد"




*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

‏*في زماننا*
*‏أعظم المنن:صحبةٌ صالحة!*
*‏"واصبر نفسك مع الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي يريدون وجهه ولا تعد عيناك عنهم تريد زينة الحياة الدنيا".*


منقول

----------


## أم أروى المكية

وإذا رأيت اليسر تغرب شمسه 
فاعلم بأن شروقه سيلوح 
فالهم في هذي الحياة مسافر 
كالضيف يأتي فترة ويروح

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

IMG_1851.JPG

----------


## أم أروى المكية

خَصْلَتَانِ إِذَا حَفِظْتَهُمَا لَا تُبَالِي مَا صَنَعْتَ بَعْدَهُمَا: 
دِينُكَ لِمَعَادِكَ, وَدِرْهَمُكَ لِمَعَاشِكَ.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

والعافية لمعاشك بدل درهمك!

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> والعافية لمعاشك بدل درهمك!


أحسنتِ أحسن الله إليكِ أم علي ، تنبيه في محله فجزاكِ الله خيرا .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

إذا جاءك المهموم..أنصت
 وإذا جاءك المعتذر..اصفح
 وإذا قصدك المحتاج..أنفق
 ليس المطلوب ان يكون في جيبك مصحف 
 و لكن المطلوب ان تكون في أخلاقك آية

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
"{والآخرة عند ربك للمتقين}

بشرى لمن أحسن واتقى
وحافز للثبات لمن يريد الاستقامة
ويجاهد فيها.".
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*


"إن لانتهاء الأعوام وقع مهيب على قلوب أهل الإيمان،
يتفكرون فيما بقي لهم من أنفاس،
ويسألون مالكها العون على تسخيرها في الباقيات الصالحات.". 



*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

" قال أبوهم إني لأجد ريح يوسف "
 للفرج رائحة 
لا
يشمها إلا من يحسن الظن بالله .. 
فأحسنوا الظن بالله ..

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## أم أروى المكية

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك
من زوال نعمتك 
وتحول عافيتك 
وفجاءة نقمتك 
وجميع سخطك

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم آمين

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

"من عزم على السير في طريق الجنة
فليجعل دليله علوم الكتاب والسنة
فبهما تتحقق الاستقامة والظفر والسلامة
والعصمة من مضلات الفتن وسوء الخاتمة.".

د.وفاء الحمدان

----------


## أم أروى المكية

إضاعة الوقت أشد من الموت..
 لأن إضاعة الوقت تقطعك عن الله ، والدار الآخرة ..
 والموت يقطعك عن الدنيا وأهلها.

 
 ابن القيم

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> اللهم إنا نعوذ بك
> من زوال نعمتك 
> وتحول عافيتك 
> وفجاءة نقمتك 
> وجميع سخطك


آمين

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

من أعظم نعم الله عليك 
أن تصبح وتمسي وأنت معافى فهى نعمة لا يدركها إلا من يفتقدها .. 
فالحمد لله عدد خلقه ورضى نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

تحيا القلوب على قدر موت الذنوب،
 فيا هناءة من ترك في مرضاة الله هواه، 
واغتنم باقي العمر في استدراك ما فات،
وتبديل السيئات بالحسنات


د.وفاء علي الحمدان

----------


## أم أروى المكية

قال أب لابنه :
 انتبه يا بني أين تضع قدميك وأنت تمشي ..
فأجابه ابنه :
 ولكن احذر أنت يا أبي فأنا أتبع خطواتك ..
أصلحوا أحوالكم يتبعكم أبنائكم ..

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

" يغفر الله ذنبك ويقضي همك " 
قالها النبي صلى الله عله وسلم لمن جعل دعاءه كله صلاة عليه 
فشغلته محبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن نفسه 
فكافأه الله تعالى بأن قضى حاجته دون أن يسأله ..
صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

"‏كلام الأولين قليل، كثير البركة!"


الشيخ محمد المنجد



*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

قيل لأحد السلف : كيف أنت ودينك ؟!
فقال : تمزقه المعاصي ، وأرقعه بالإستغفار ..
... اسغفروا الله العظيم ...

----------


## أم أروى المكية

إذا استعجلت في صلاتك !
فتذكر
أن كل ما تريد لحاقه ..
وجميع ما تخشى فواته ..
بيد من وقفت أمامه !!

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

قال الله تعالى 
 " والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا " 
جاهد ، حاول ، اصبر ، صابر ، وادع الله 
كلما ازداد العبد قربا من الله أذاقه الله من اللذة والحلاوة 
ما يد طعمها في يقظته ومنامه وطعامه حتى يتحقق ما وعده الله فيه
قال تعالى 
" فلنحيينه حياة طيبة "
فهنيئا لمن عاش حياة طيبة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*بارك الله فيكِ
*



> قال الله تعالى 
>  " والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا " 
> جاهد ، حاول ، اصبر ، صابر ، وادع الله 
> كلما ازداد العبد قربا من الله أذاقه الله من اللذة والحلاوة 
> *ما* *يد* طعمها في يقظته ومنامه وطعامه حتى يتحقق ما وعده الله فيه
> قال تعالى 
> " فلنحيينه حياة طيبة "
> فهنيئا لمن عاش حياة طيبة


*الكلمة: ما يجد ؟*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> *بارك الله فيكِ
> *
> 
> 
> *الكلمة: ما يجد ؟*


جزاكِ الله خيرا على هذه الملحوظة أخيتي ، فالمرء مرآة أخيه .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

" التسبيح "
يورث الرضى والاطمئنان والراحة النفسية
قال تعالى 
" وسبح بحمد ربك قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل غروبها ومن آناء الليل فسبح وأطراف النهار لعلك ترضى "

----------


## أم أروى المكية

قال علي رضي الله عنه 
 حسب البخيل من بخله سوء ظنه بربه 
ومن أيقن بالخلف جاد بالعطية  
الجوهر النفيس

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

تحصيل العلم والفقه في الدين
يحتاج إلى صبر ومثابرة وعناية وحفظ للوقت
مع الإخلاص لله وإرادة وجهه سبحانه تعالى

الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله

----------


## أم أروى المكية

اعلم أن الدنيا ستكسرك كسرا موجعا يليق بها !!
وأن الناس سيخذلونك خذلا يليق بهم!!
فاصبر ولا تجزع لأن الجبار سيجبرك جبرا يليق به…
وليغلبن جبره كسرك…
ولتصلحن رحمته حزنك…
وليلطفن لطفه مواجعك…
فاستند بظهرك المائل على باب صراته المستقيم…
واترك ما أهمك في يد حكيم خبير…
ولا تشكو إلا إليه فهو الرحمن الرحيم.
منقول

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> وأن الناس سيخذلونك خذلا يليق بهم!!


يليق بنا،، ينبغي محاسبة النفس، لعلنا نحن السبب في ذلك، حيث اعتمدنا وتعلقنا بهم !!

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

‏"فأماته الله (مائة عام) ثم بعثه"


( ‏مائة عام )


‏ليتعلم درسا واحدا في أصول العقيدة.


‏الدروس الغالية  التي تستحق الزمن.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

C896FE7D-C0C6-4A68-BDCB-93273BDEC587.jpeg

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*‏الحرية أن تصل لحاجتك الممنوعة
 لا أن تصل لممنوعٍ لا تحتاجه.*
*‏وكل تحرر من أمر الله هو عبودية لأمر الشيطان، 
الإنسان خُلق ليُطيع فليختر سيده


الشيخ عبدالعزيز الطريفي



*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> *‏**
> الإنسان خُلق ليُطيع فليختر سيده
> 
> *


الله المستعان لو أدرك كل إنسان حقيقة الطاعة لما أتعب نفسه وأهمها بالذنوب.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*من الانحرافات في قانون الجذب** معارضته لعقيدة القضاء والقدر
فإننا نؤمن بأن الله تعالى قد يصرف عنا شيئا نحبه أو يعطينا ما لا نحبه
وهو الحكيم العليم
ولكن في قانون الجذب ما تؤمن به وتطلبه سيأتيك لا محالة 
وكأنه لا قدر سابق بل ما تفكر فيه هو قدرك!

*محمد خالد الهندي

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

الكلمات تشبه المفاتيح ..
إذا استخدمتها بشكل صحيح ...
تغلق بها فم ،أوتفتح بها قلب ..
منقول

----------


## طالبة عقيدة

*ياليت المشايخ اللي يسجلوا* *على الناس يتخلقوا بهه الأخلاق ويكفوا عن تم الناس من منبر الحرم يفتقرون للأخلاق وياليت ينصحوا نفسهم*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بل نحن جميعا علينا بالخلق الحسن ونبتعد عن الهمز واللمز، وعلينا بأنفسنا، بارك الله فيكِ أخيتي طالبة عقيدة.

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

أكثر من الإستغفار ...
تملك قلبا طاهرا ونفسا مطمئنة ..

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

*يقول ابن القيم-رحمه الله :
مامن عبد يعيبُ على أخيه ذنباً ،إلا و يُبتلى به 
 فإذا بلغك عن فلان سيئةً 
فقل : غفر الله لنا وله*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*‏*
*{ وقال موسى لأخيه هارون* 
*اخلفني في قومي •وأصلح •ولاتتبع سبيل المفسدين }.*
*
*
*نبي يوصي نبي !*
*
*
*مهما بلغنا من العلم والتدين*
*نحن محتاجون للتواصي والتناصح.* 
*
*
*حين نرسل رسائل النصح لا يعني أننا ندعي المثالية لكن هي توجيهات لأنفسنا قبلكم لعلنا وإياكم ننال رضا الرحمن.* 
*
*
*{وذكر فإن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين}.*
*
*
*


*منقول

----------


## أم أروى المكية

" إني أنا أخوك فلا تبتئس "
لم يقل لا تحزن ن بل قال لا تكن بائسا منكسرا 
يالجمال الأخ حين يقول : 
سأكون هنا حتى تتحول عن بؤس قد أنشب أظفاره في قلبك... 
منقول

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

* الشيخ د. صالح الفوزان:*

*‏الله تعالى يوفقك إلى الخير إذا أردت الخير وطلبت الخير وسألت عن الخير*

*‏وأما إذا أعرضت وغفلت وسرت مع الناس -إمعة مع الناس-، واتبعت الشبهات والشهوات فأنت تسير على طريق الضلال*

‏[لقاء الجمعة الطائف 22-شوال-1439هـ]

----------


## أم أروى المكية

اترك أبواب حياتك مفتوحة ...
ليدخل من يدخل ... ويخرج من يخرج ...
لا تتعلق بالداخل ... ولا تحزن على مغادر...
فلن يبقى معك إلا الله ...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

.. واغرس لنفسك صالحا ترجو به طيب الأثر..
كن موقنا أن الحياة هنا .. ممـر

**أ.بسمة السعدي
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله في درء تعارض العقل والنقل:
**
"ولهذا تجد من تعود معارضة الشرع بالرأي لا يستقر في قلبه الإيمان".


*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وفيكِ بارك الله

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله:

تأمَّلتُ أنفع الدعاء فإذا هو سؤال العون على مرضاته، ثم رأيته في الفاتحة في: {إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين}

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*‏"سلاماً للذين يؤمنُون بقسمةِ اللهِ وعدله*
*‏وأنّ كلَّ شيءٍ زالَ منهم زالَ عنهم*
*‏ وأنّ كلَّ ما ذهب من أيديهم*
*‏ لم يكن بالأصل لهم*
*‏وأن عطاء الله رحمة*
*‏ومنعه حكَمة*
*‏وأن من تمام الإيمان أن نؤمن بحكمة الله*
*‏التي لا نراها*
*‏كما نؤمن برحمته التي نراها !" 



*منقول

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في الفوائد:

"وَإِذا سد عَلَيْك بِحِكْمَتِهِ طَرِيقا من طرقه 
فتح لَك برحمته طَرِيقا أَنْفَع لَك مِنْهُ.".



*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*‏"ولو وضعوا بكفي كل شيءٍ**‏ولا ترضى ؟ عطاياهم هباءُ !**
**‏إذا ترضى عليّ فأنت ربي**‏وكل الأمنيات هي الرضاءُ"**
**[‏أمل الشيخ]*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*اعلم علم اليقين أنَّ يوم القيامة ميقاتُ الأولين والآخرين يثابون فيه أو يعاقبون ،
 فارفع لنفسك في هذا اليوم عملاً تناله في ذلك اليوم .

الشيخ: د.ماهر الفحل


*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

* 
"يظن من ينام عن " صلاة الفجر " أنه أخذ قسطاً من الراحة .
ولا يدري أن الراحة كل الراحة هي " الوقوف بين يدي الله " 
هنيئاً لقلوب سجدت لربها فجرا.".





*منقول

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في مجموع الفتاوى**:

فالسكوت بلا قراءة ولا ذكر ولا دعاء ليس عبادة ولا مأمورا به; بل يفتح باب الوسوسة فالاشتغال بذكر الله أفضل من السكوت وقراءة القرآن من أفضل الخير...*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله في شرح العقيدة الأصفهانية:**

**وقد علم من سنة الله: أن من جبله الله على الأخلاق المحمودة ونزهه عن الأخلاق المذمومة فإنه لا يخزيه.



*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

العاطفة لا يبنى عليها رأي، وإنما يبنى عليها حب و مودة.
الرأي يبنى على العقل.
قد تجد أحبابا لنا يتقاطرون عاطفة، نسعد بصحبتهم، ولا نستأنس برأيهم.


د.بندر الشراري

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

الفِكر في سوابق النِّعم يقي من الغفلة وعقوبة العدم: ﴿ رَبِّ أَوزِعني أَن أَشكُرَ نِعمَتَكَ الَّتي أَنعَمتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلى والِدَيَّ وَأَن أَعمَلَ صالِحًا تَرضاهُ وَأَصلِح لي في ذُرِّيَّتي إِنّي تُبتُ إِلَيكَ وَإِنّي مِنَ المُسلِمينَ ﴾

الشيخ صالح العصيمي

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

"من رأى أموره مشتتة،
‏وحياته مبعثرة، فليعلم
‏أنه أُتي من قبل هواه !
‏.
‏﴿وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ وَكَانَ أَمْرُهُ فُرُطاً﴾".

----------

